# Please help with ID of this plant... (with photos)



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi !!

I bought this plant at a fish/pet store, but there was no ID. It was fully submerged in a display tank.

Thank you for your help !!!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

that is a ordinary house plant,i think.if i were you i would yank that plant out of the tank


----------



## Samusaran (Nov 8, 2012)

evil wizard said:


> that is a ordinary house plant,i think.if i were you i would yank that plant out of the tank


I guess I knew that was a possibility. I had some house plants looking like it but much taller.

I search with Google, and this plant looks a lot like an _Acorus gramineus var 'variegatus'_. Seems to be a pond plant that can handle short stays in an aquarium completely submerged.

At least I didn't pay too much for this plant. It will probably make a new addition to my house plants... still a great looking plant !!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks like house plant to me too. Not all plants that the fish stores sell are true aquatic plants.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

It's a dracaena a house plant not aquatic, unfortunately a lot of Lfs sell them.
It will eventually rot so I'd take it out.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yep a lot of fish stores will sell non aquatic plants (petco and petsmart i looking at you!!!!) to people with out them knowing that is is not fully aquatic.


----------

